# Anyone tried EQUITOP MYOPLAST



## magic104 (9 April 2011)

Does it live up to the hype?

Amino acids are the building blocks of the proteins which form muscles. To achieve optimum performance, horses need nutrition that emphasises muscular development, allowing the maximum benefit to be gained from training and exercise.

Unlike many other supplements, which rely on a combination of oils and fats to improve condition, EQUITOP MYOPLAST focuses solely on muscle development. It contains a complex blend of 18 amino acids, which complements those required
by growing and recovering equine muscle tissue.

Horses can produce some amino acids themselves, but several others  the essential amino acids  must be supplied within their nutrition. If a horses diet is lacking in any of these essential amino acids, their athletic performance will be limited. EQUITOP MYOPLAST provides essential amino acids including L-Lysine, L-Threonine, DL-Methionine and L-Tryptophan.

EQUITOP MYOPLAST is presented as a tasty pearl granulate. It is easily digested, releasing these amino acids for muscle tissue development.


----------



## Cathrine (9 April 2011)

I've given it to my fjordhorse. I felt it worked, he got more toned and he looked better. He can get a bit stiff after a hard workout, but while I fed myoplast he felt much better the day after a hard workout. I haven't given it to him for a while but I'm going to start again now that the competition season has started.


----------



## Maesfen (9 April 2011)

Dotty was put onto a course of this when she suffered very rapid muscle and weight loss (think 100kg within two days!)  She was blood tested and found to be very low, her white count was something like -1, her red count not much better indicating severe internal infection somewhere.  Had a course of Myoplast and that seems to have given her the kick start she needed to get back on form.  Her last blood test (Thursday) came back as very near to normal and hopefully, it's just a matter of time before she gets back up to her proper weight again, she's already put on 25kg and looking tons better.
It's not cheap by any means, something like £70+ but for Dotty, it seems to have worked so cheap at half the price.  Apparently, it looks like little ball bearings!


----------



## Tr0uble (9 April 2011)

We considered it (by we I mean my vet and I) when Sniop was tying up and the biopsy was showing severe muscle damage...from what I understood it isn't a supplement you feed all the time, you feed it as it is needed - ie for muscle repair after a tying up episode, or as mentioned above to build up muscle that is lacking.

In the end we didn't go for that option as I wanted soemthing that I could feed consistently so I went with Equifeasts Winning Edge supplement. I started with the Gold, which had extra muscle support and repair ingredients (the amino acids) and now have him maintaining on the Silver, which still has these, but at a lower level so can be fed all the time.


----------



## Angelbones (9 April 2011)

I had a go with it but didn't get any noticeable results, even after several pots. There was a previous thread on here about it with, I think, some good before and after shots. It obviously works for some, just not my lot.


----------



## whiteflower (10 April 2011)

love it. ive given it to my 6yr old boy who has just started his 'grown up' schooling. he has always been very weak behind and struggles to get his back end under him due to the lack of muscle.

hes been on it for a month now and along with correct schooling he is really developing behind and is not tiring as quickly when i ask a bit more of him. 

it smells funny and looks like frogs spawn but ill be keeping him on it for a while while we are building up his muscles correctly. i would say depending why you are wanting to use it, definately worth a go !!!


----------



## trendybraincell (10 April 2011)

A few horses are on it at our place.

One eventer which has a history of tying up. She has a bit of a mad diet anyway but it seems to be working for her 

The other 2 are both ex 4* eventers, neither are in much work. One is recovering from a fractured leg and kissing spine surgery and, frankly, looks pregnant! The other came out of winter looking seriously poor last year, this year with the Myoplast and similar levels of not really working he looks great.

Not sure I'd be keen on spending that sort of money, but then I have a good doer welsh cob that can live off air


----------



## magic104 (10 April 2011)

Thank you all.  The horse in question is a 16.1 13yo TB mare who has come back into work having been of 4yrs being a broodmare.  I had her looking really well up to Dec then she dropped weight quiet quickly, nowhere near as poor as when I bought her, but lost the nice round bum & over her spine.  She is on condition mix, NAF Superflex Liquid & apple cider.  I would have liked to have seen a bit more of an improvement after 12wks work.  Unless we box over to somewhere like Bow Brickhill, we dont have access to hills, so hill work is out.  She has had 4wks work, a futher 4wks with trot added, and the last 4wks have involved some canter, raised trotting poles & now some jumping.  I will see if I can get some photos posted then you can see why I am a bit concerned as to why it seems to be taking so long.


----------



## magic104 (10 April 2011)

She has gone from this











This was the same time last year






not as bad as when she first came (taken at her old home)






I would say she has not changed much in weight for the last 6wks.  Perhaps I am expecting too much.  The weight loss by the way was down to her getting stressed at being left in while others were being worked.  Even if you turned her out she would just gallop herself silly.  We are able to manage her better now & she is out 24/7 until Oct/Nov.  My vets dont seem to be concerned.  Has anyone got some before & after photos showing the length of time it took & what work was given to them?  Thanks all/

ps Yes she is wormed after a worm count done & was tapewormed March


----------



## kezimac (10 April 2011)

i used it for 3 months and didnt make much difference at all.


----------

